# Texas Vendors for Rhinestones?



## chrysti1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, just want to find out where I can buy rhinestones in my state, Texas. If you know of any can someone please let me know. Thanks again guys.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

I only know of two (so far)... Mesa Supplies (in FtW) and SignWarehouse (Dennison). I know Mesa's are Korean stones, not sure what SignWarehouse's are.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

I think thread art is out of Houston


----------

